# Lego ergo sum.



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

Come promesso ecco un bel thread dedicato alla prosa. Sia come "consigli di lettura" per chi ama leggere che magari come idee/spunti per un regalo o, perchè no, per chi cerchi un punto di partenza per una conversazione con la propria metà dopo che i silenzi si sono fatti troppo frequenti.
Premetto che potrei non leggere i consigli di tutti perchè quando si tratta di libri ho le mani bucate e la casa talmente piena di volumi da dover a breve vagliare l'ipotesi di riporli nelle credenze in cucina buttando piatti e cibarie.

*John Ajvide Lindqvist - "Lasciami entrare" e "L'estate dei morti viventi"
*Perchè: Sotto la patina di libri horror Lindqvist affronta temi ben diversi. Amicizia, amore, perdita, le meccaniche dei sentimenti umani vengono messe a nudo tramite l'introduzione di un elemento fantastico che al contempo si dissocia dagli stereotipi, cinematografici e non. So che è stato definito "lo Stephen King svedese" ma in realtà con Stephen King (e parliamo del King "maturo", non dello scrittore che era agli inizi) ha in comune solo la capacità, sebbene per stile e metodo ben differente nella sua applicazione, di introdurci nelle vite dei protagonisti che a loro volta vengono posti di fronte a situazioni fuori dal comune.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

avevo aperto un 3D simile un po di tempo fa....non so se è ancora aperto!
........io pure ho le mani bucate per i libri....fortuna che ho una casa grande!


----------



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> avevo aperto un 3D simile un po di tempo fa....non so se è ancora aperto!
> ........io pure ho le mani bucate per i libri....fortuna che ho una casa grande!


Per come sono temo finirei stretto anche in una casa grande, potrebbe giusto fermarmi il conto in banca.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Per come sono temo finirei stretto anche in una casa grande, potrebbe giusto fermarmi il conto in banca.


a chi lo dici! 
mia mamma mi dice sempre che invece di prendermi il mutuo per la casa dovevo prenderlo con le librerie 

comunque l'ultimo libro che ho letto è "il quinto giorno" di Schätzing Frank (un po prilisso ma bellissimo)

ora sto leggendo "l'uomo di paglia" di michael connelly (il mio scrittore preferito...li ho letti tutti)


----------



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a chi lo dici!
> mia mamma mi dice sempre che invece di prendermi il mutuo per la casa dovevo prenderlo con le librerie
> comunque l'ultimo libro che ho letto è "il quinto giorno" di Schätzing Frank (un po prilisso ma bellissimo)
> ora sto leggendo "l'uomo di paglia" di michael connelly (il mio scrittore preferito...li ho letti tutti)


Adoro Schatzing e "Il quinto giorno" mi è piaciuto tanto (anche se non quanto "Limit"). Sto cercando di trattenermi dal comprare nuovi libri perchè ne ho un bel po' in attesa di lettura (per non parlare di quelli che ogni tanto prendo e rileggo per quanto sono belli).


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Adoro Schatzing e "Il quinto giorno" mi è piaciuto tanto (anche se non quanto "Limit"). Sto cercando di trattenermi dal comprare nuovi libri perchè ne ho un bel po' in attesa di lettura (per non parlare di quelli che ogni tanto prendo e rileggo per quanto sono belli).


Limit me lo hanno sconsigliato.......ero tentata di prenderlo ma mi hanno detto che non è bello come "il quinto giorno"


----------



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Limit me lo hanno sconsigliato.......ero tentata di prenderlo ma mi hanno detto che non è bello come "il quinto giorno"


No, è bellissimo invece. O meglio... io l'ho trovato bellissimo, ovviamente è una valutazione personale.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No, è bellissimo invece. O meglio... io l'ho trovato bellissimo, ovviamente è una valutazione personale.


bè la lettura è una cosa molto personale! io per esempio adoro connelly...e non amo particolarmente follet.....

per limit ci penserò su.....


----------



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè la lettura è una cosa molto personale! io per esempio adoro connelly...e non amo particolarmente follet..... per limit ci penserò su.....


Ed io farò del mio meglio per non postare un consiglio di lettura al giorno in modo da non farti ricevere brutte telefonate dalla tua banca.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ed io farò del mio meglio per non postare un consiglio di lettura al giorno in modo da non farti ricevere brutte telefonate dalla tua banca.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tranquillo fai pure! ho una lista di libri che vorrei leggere che si allunga ogni giorno di più! al massimo aggiungo alla lista! :mrgreen:


----------



## Konrad (27 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tranquillo fai pure! ho una lista di libri che vorrei leggere che si allunga ogni giorno di più! al massimo aggiungo alla lista! :mrgreen:


Sempre detto io: per controllare se sono vivo lasciate perdere il polso e le pupille, controllate la mia lista dei libri. Se non si allunga allora è tempo di seppellirmi.


----------



## Simy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Sempre detto io: per controllare se sono vivo lasciate perdere il polso e le pupille, controllate la mia lista dei libri. Se non si allunga allora è tempo di seppellirmi.


mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2012)

*Ti prego...*

Correggi il titolo del 3d... tutt'oggi che pensavo fossi un fanatico dei mattoncini...


----------



## Flavia (27 Febbraio 2012)

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/16207-un-libro-che-vi-ha-lasciato-il-segno

anche la mia lista di libri da leggere si allunga sempre più, e anche la pigna di libri che aspettano di essere letti diventa sempre più alta
Unico problema è la mancanza di tempo per poter leggere con tranquillità: voglio le vacanze!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad che ne pensi di Henry Miller?


----------



## geko (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Konrad che ne pensi di Henry Miller?



Sai Conte che giusto qualche giorno fa ho ripensato ad Henry Miller e ad un pezzo che non ricordavo nemmeno di aver letto? A causa di una cosa che mi è capitata, l'indomani, ripensandoci, mi è venuta in mente questa lettera di Henry indirizzata ad Anais Nin.


Anais,

tutto quello che posso dire è che sono pazzo di te. Ho cercato di scrivere una lettera ma non ce l’ho fatta. Ti scrivo in continuazione - nella mia testa- e i giorni passano e mi chiedo che cosa penserai tu. Aspetto con impazienza di vederti. Martedì è troppo lontano. E non solo martedì - mi chiedo quando verrai e se passerai la notte con me. quando potrò averti per un bel po’? E’ un tormento per me vederti solo poche ore, e poi dover rinunciare a te. Quando ti vedo, tutto quello che avrei voluto dirti se ne va in fumo - il tempo è così prezioso e le parole sono estranee. Ma tu mi rendi così felice perché posso finalmente parlarti. Amo la tua vivacità, i tuoi preparativi di fuga, le tue gambe come una morsa, il calore fra le tue cosce. Sì, Anais, voglio smascherarti. Sono troppo galante con te. Voglio guardarti a lungo e con ardore, toglierti gli indumenti, coccolarti, esaminarti. Lo sai che ti ho guardata appena? Sei rivestita ancora di una sacralità eccessiva.

La tua lettera, ah quegli svarioni! Mi fanno sorridere. E mi inducono anche ad adorarti. E’ vero, non ti apprezzo abbastanza. Verissimo. Ma non ho mai detto che tu non apprezzi me. Devi esserci un errore, nel tuo inglese. Affermarlo sarebbe troppo egoistico da parte mia.
Anais, non so come dirti ciò che provo. Vivo in un perenne stato di attesa. Arrivi, e il tempo vola come in un sogno E’ solo quando te ne vai, che mi rendo davvero conto della tua presenza. E allora è troppo tardi. Tu mi instupidisci.
Cerco di immaginarmi la tua vita a Louveciennes, ma non ci riesco. Walter Pach? Un ebbro sogno- e a parte questo non mi piace, non so dire perché. Il tuo libro? Anche questo sembra irreale. Soltanto quando tu arrivi e ti guardo, l’immagine si fa più chiara. Ma tu te ne vai così presto - non so che pensare. Sì, vedo con chiarezza la leggenda puskinniana. ti vedo con gli occhi della mente seduta su quel trono, gioielli attorno al collo, sandali, grandi anelli, unghie dipinte, strana voce spagnola intenta a vivere una sorta di menzogna che non è proprio una menzogna, piuttosto una fiaba.

Questa sera ha indossato i miei calzoni di velluto e mi sono accorto che sono macchiati. Ma in nessun modo riesco ad associare la macchia alla principessa di Louveciennes che tien corte con chitarristi, poeti, tenori e critici. Non ho fatto molti sforzi per togliere la macchia. Ti ho rivista entrare in bagno e appoggiare la testa sulla mia spalla. Non riesco a vederti intenta a scrivere An Unprofessional Study.
Tutto questo è un po’ ebbro, Anais. Mi sto dicendo: “Ecco qui la prima donna con la quale posso essere assolutamente sincero.” Ricordo che tu mi hai detto: “Potresti ingannarmi. E io non me ne renderei conto.” Quando vado per i boulevard e ci penso - potrei ingannarti, sì, e mi piacerebbe farlo. Voglio dire che non posso mai essere completamente fedele - non è da me. Amo troppo le donne, o la vita - se le une o l’altra, non so. Ma tu ridi Anais, amo sentirti ridere. Tu sei l’unica donna che abbia il senso dell’allegria, una saggia tolleranza - semplicemente, dai l’impressione di spronarmi a tradirti. Ti amo per questo. E che cosa te lo fa fare - amore? Oh, è bello amare ed essere liberi allo stesso tempo. 

Non so che aspettarmi da te, ma è qualcosa che ha del miracoloso. Intendo chiederti tutto, anche l’impossibile, perché tu mi incoraggi a farlo. Sei davvero forte. Mi piace persino il tuo inganno, il tuo tradimento. Mi sembra aristocratico. ( La parola “aristocratico” suona così male in bocca a me?)
Sì, Anais, pensavo come fare a tradirti, ma non ci riesco. Voglio te. Voglio spogliarti, involgarirti un tantino, ah non so quel che dico. Sono ubriaco perché tu non sei qui. Vorrei battere le mani e, voilà, ecco Anais. Voglio possederti, usarti. Voglio chiavarti, voglio insegnarti cose. No, non ti apprezzo, Dio me ne guardi! Forse voglio addirittura umiliarti un tantino - ma perché? perché? Perché non mi getto in ginocchio e mi limito ad adorarti? Non posso. Ti amo in allegria.
Questo ti va?

E, cara Anais, io sono tante cose. Tu ora vedi solo quelle buone - o, perlomeno, tu mi persuadi a crederlo. Ti voglio per un’intera giornata almeno. Voglio andare in giro con te, voglio possederti. Non sai quanto insaziabile io sia. O quanto vile. E quanto egoista!
Con te mi sono comportato sempre tutto ammodino. Ma ti avverto, non sono un angelo. Penso soprattutto di essere un po’ sbronzo. Ti amo. Adesso vado a letto - mi costa troppa fatica restare sveglio. Ti amo. Sono insaziabile. Ti chiederò di fare l’impossibile. Che cosa sia, non lo so. Probabilmente tu me lo dirai. Sei più svelta di me. Amo la tua fica, Anais - mi fa impazzire. E il modo con cui pronunci il mio nome! Buon Dio, è irreale. Senti, sono proprio sbronzo. Mi fa male essere qui solo. Ho bisogno di te. Posso dirti qualsiasi cosa? Posso, sì? Vieni al più presto e chiavami. Godi con me. Avvolgi le tue gambe intorno a me. Scaldami.


Henry

Louveciennes, 11 giugno 1932


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/16207-un-libro-che-vi-ha-lasciato-il-segno
> 
> anche la mia lista di libri da leggere si allunga sempre più, e anche la pigna di libri che aspettano di essere letti diventa sempre più alta
> Unico problema è la mancanza di tempo per poter leggere con tranquillità: voglio le vacanze!


:up: 
hai riesumato il mio vecchio 3D


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Konrad che ne pensi di Henry Miller?


Come Bukowski, una scrittura viscerale e graffiante senza falsi buonismi. Leggerlo ti fa sentire la verità delle sue parole e della sua vita. Puoi condividere il suo modo d'essere o meno ma non puoi pensare, neanche per un attimo, che non sia sincero.
E poi... credo che ogni vita in realtà sia un romanzo ma pochi sono capaci di trasporla a tal punto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sai Conte che giusto qualche giorno fa ho ripensato ad Henry Miller e ad un pezzo che non ricordavo nemmeno di aver letto? A causa di una cosa che mi è capitata, l'indomani, ripensandoci, mi è venuta in mente questa lettera di Henry indirizzata ad Anais Nin.
> 
> 
> Anais,
> ...


Grande grande...
E per fortuna che a sto mondo non tutti agognano l'amore con la A maiuscola...ma si godono bellamente anche quello..con la lettere in minuscolo e per giunta scritte male...l'amore tutto sgrammaticato...imperfetto...deludente e caduco...
Io adoro Anais! 

Il delta di venere mi è piaciuto un casino!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Come Bukowski, una scrittura viscerale e graffiante senza falsi buonismi. Leggerlo ti fa sentire la verità delle sue parole e della sua vita. Puoi condividere il suo modo d'essere o meno ma non puoi pensare, neanche per un attimo, che non sia sincero.
> E poi... credo che ogni vita in realtà sia un romanzo ma pochi sono capaci di trasporla a tal punto.


Ora sto leggendo Sexus...
Ma sai una cosa della lettura...
Mi fa rogna non conoscere le lingue...

Per esempio io ho studiato anche all'estero...sentendo parlare i russi...mi sono persuaso che leggere che so Cechov in russo dev'essere come una musica che suona tutta diversa...

Così penso che nell'inglese ci sia una scrittura diversa e tutto un sound diverso un registro insomma...a seconda se lo scrittore è inglese o americano!


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora sto leggendo Sexus...
> Ma sai una cosa della lettura...
> Mi fa rogna non conoscere le lingue...
> Per esempio io ho studiato anche all'estero...sentendo parlare i russi...mi sono persuaso che leggere che so Cechov in russo dev'essere come una musica che suona tutta diversa...
> Così penso che nell'inglese ci sia una scrittura diversa e tutto un sound diverso un registro insomma...a seconda se lo scrittore è inglese o americano!


Sì, questo è verissimo, infatti la spinta allo studio delle lingue per me è proprio la lettura. Quando devo prendere un libro in primis cerco di prenderlo in lingua originale se la conosco, altrimenti tradotto nella lingua del ceppo linguistico più vicino tra quelle che conosco abbastanza da leggere un libro.
A volte mi capita anche di leggere uno scrittore inglese/americano in italiano ma in linea di massima evito proprio le traduzioni.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Sì, questo è verissimo, infatti la spinta allo studio delle lingue per me è proprio la lettura. Quando devo prendere un libro in primis cerco di prenderlo in lingua originale se la conosco, altrimenti tradotto nella lingua del ceppo linguistico più vicino tra quelle che conosco abbastanza da leggere un libro.
> A volte mi capita anche di leggere uno scrittore inglese/americano in italiano ma in linea di massima evito proprio le traduzioni.


Beato te...
Dei contemporanei a me piace da impazzire Kundera.
E non so come dirti ma tra il suo modo di scrivere e la sintassi compositiva di Leos Janacek...ci sono assonanze incredibili!


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato te...
> Dei contemporanei a me piace da impazzire Kundera.
> E non so come dirti ma tra il suo modo di scrivere e la sintassi compositiva di Leos Janacek...ci sono assonanze incredibili!


Janacek non lo conosco, vedrò di rimediare. Ho sviluppato una passione per gli scrittori contemporanei con madrelingue spagnola o portoghese, uniscono alla freschezza uno stile delicato e delle trame molto nostalgiche.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Matt Beaumont "E" e "E-squared"
*_Nota: temo non siano stati tradotti, reperibili solo in lingua inglese.
_Perchè: Versione moderna del classico romanzo epistolare, questa volta però nella trama ci si addentra leggendo le e-mail del sistema di comunicazione interno di una compagnia pubblicitaria londinese (e nel secondo anche qualche sms). All'inizio è leggermente ostico per riuscire a seguire bene i personaggi ma mano a mano che si prosegue nella lettura risaltano sia un umorismo sottile che una grande capacità di comprendere la natura umana.

*Helen Hanff "84 Charing Cross"
*Perchè: Sicuramente per farmi perdonare il precedente consiglio di lettura, limitato solo a chi conosce bene l'inglese. Restando oltretutto in tema in quanto trattasi di un altro romanzo epistolare basato su vere lettere che l'autrice ha scambiato nel corso degli anni con il libraio londinese Frank Doel. Un libro sull'amore per i libri che lascia trasparire anche le differenze di stile e di approccio tra gli americani e gli inglesi. Dal libro è stato tratto un meraviglioso film con Anthony Hopkins ed Anne Bankroft (che già avevano lavorato insieme in "The Elephant Man"), uno dei pochi casi di trasposizione cinematografica perfetta.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Janacek non lo conosco, vedrò di rimediare. Ho sviluppato una passione per gli scrittori contemporanei con madrelingue spagnola o portoghese, uniscono alla freschezza uno stile delicato e delle trame molto nostalgiche.


Ehm janacek è un musicista...ma ho collegato il suo modo di comporre al modo di scrivere di Kundera...

Vediamo Amado?


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm janacek è un musicista...ma ho collegato il suo modo di comporre al modo di scrivere di Kundera...
> Vediamo Amado?


Sepulveda, Marquez, Saramago, Allende al momento.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Sepulveda, Marquez, Saramago, Allende al momento.


Allende mi piace molto...
Marquez...l'amore ai tempi del colera...mi ha fatto così piangere...che non sai...
( non nel senso di piagnisteo eh? Mi sono commosso)


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allende mi piace molto...
> Marquez...l'amore ai tempi del colera...mi ha fatto così piangere...che non sai...
> ( non nel senso di piagnisteo eh? Mi sono commosso)


Esatto, proprio quel libro... lo adoro. Ti consiglio anche "Il vecchio che leggeva romanzi d'amore" di Sepulveda.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Esatto, proprio quel libro... lo adoro. Ti consiglio anche "Il vecchio che leggeva romanzi d'amore" di Sepulveda.


Mo me lo segno!


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mo me lo segno!


Ehi, ti ho detto di un libro, non di ricordarti della fine che si appressa.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Come promesso ecco un bel thread dedicato alla prosa. Sia come "consigli di lettura" per chi ama leggere che magari come idee/spunti per un regalo o, perchè no, per chi cerchi un punto di partenza per una conversazione con la propria metà dopo che i silenzi si sono fatti troppo frequenti.
> Premetto che potrei non leggere i consigli di tutti perchè quando si tratta di libri ho le mani bucate e la casa talmente piena di volumi da dover a breve vagliare l'ipotesi di riporli nelle credenze in cucina buttando piatti e cibarie.
> 
> *John Ajvide Lindqvist - "Lasciami entrare" e "L'estate dei morti viventi"
> *Perchè: Sotto la patina di libri horror Lindqvist affronta temi ben diversi. Amicizia, amore, perdita, le meccaniche dei sentimenti umani vengono messe a nudo tramite l'introduzione di un elemento fantastico che al contempo si dissocia dagli stereotipi, cinematografici e non. So che è stato definito "lo Stephen King svedese" ma in realtà con Stephen King (e parliamo del King "maturo", non dello scrittore che era agli inizi) ha in comune solo la capacità, sebbene per stile e metodo ben differente nella sua applicazione, di introdurci nelle vite dei protagonisti che a loro volta vengono posti di fronte a situazioni fuori dal comune.


Uhm.. un libro da regalare alla moglie ? consigli e trama please.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. un libro da regalare alla moglie ? consigli e trama please.



c'è un genere in particolare che le piace?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è un genere in particolare che le piace?


No lei non legge, sono io quello che legge tanto, ma volevo al di fuori dei miei libri che praticamente sono dei romanzi, quindi volendo possiamo considerarli sempliciotti  chiedevo consigli a chi leggesse qualcosa di più forte, che contenga oltre ed altro.
Conoscendola no horror,  no qualsiasi cosa abbia a che fare con sventramenti et simili


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No lei non legge, sono io quello che legge tanto, ma volevo al di fuori dei miei libri che praticamente sono dei romanzi, quindi volendo possiamo considerarli sempliciotti  chiedevo consigli a chi leggesse qualcosa di più forte, che contenga oltre ed altro.
> Conoscendola no horror, no qualsiasi cosa abbia a che fare con sventramenti et simili


bè non è facile regalare un libro ad una persona che non legge!!!!!!! 

perchè definisci i libri che leggi "sempliciotti"?????


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non è facile regalare un libro ad una persona che non legge!!!!!!!
> 
> perchè definisci i libri che leggi "sempliciotti"?????


Ma figurati, se ho scritto sempliciotti, l'ho scritto anche per far capire che, non voglio regalare un king,un wilbur smith, pilcher ,steel robert harris e simili. Che sono autori insieme ad altri che mi fanno viaggiare... 
Quindi chiedevo a voi, comunque conosco mia moglie, e so che se le piace la trama ed il libro, lo divora ancor prima di me.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, se ho scritto sempliciotti, l'ho scritto anche per far capire che, non voglio regalare un king,un wilbur smith, pilcher ,steel robert harris e simili. Che sono autori insieme ad altri che mi fanno viaggiare...
> Quindi chiedevo a voi, comunque conosco mia moglie, e so che se le piace la trama ed il libro, lo divora ancor prima di me.


ora metto in moto il cervello! 
se senti rumore di ferraglia non preoccuparti è normale! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora metto in moto il cervello!
> se senti rumore di ferraglia non preoccuparti è normale! :rotfl::rotfl:


Non è Lothar invischiato nel tuo reggi?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

*L' ombra del vento - Ruiz Zafón Carlos


*Una mattina del 1945 il proprietario di un modesto negozio di libri usati conduce il figlio undicenne, Daniel, nel cuore della città vecchia di Barcellona al Cimitero dei Libri Dimenticati, un luogo in cui migliaia di libri di cui il tempo ha cancellato il ricordo, vengono sottratti all'oblio. Qui Daniel entra in possesso del libro "maledetto" che cambierà il corso della sua vita, introducendolo in un labirinto di intrighi legati alla figura del suo autore e da tempo sepolti nell'anima oscura della città. Un romanzo in cui i bagliori di un passato inquietante si riverberano sul presente del giovane protagonista, in una Barcellona dalla duplice identità: quella ricca ed elegante degli ultimi splendori del Modernismo e quella cupa del dopoguerra. 

_....uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto_


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è Lothar invischiato nel tuo reggi?



ok...te l'ho chiesto scherzando e hai glissato...ora te lo chiedo seriamente: puoi cortesemente evitare di fare riferimenti di questo tipo qualunque cosa io scriva? grazie!


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No lei non legge, sono io quello che legge tanto, ma volevo al di fuori dei miei libri che praticamente sono dei romanzi, quindi volendo possiamo considerarli sempliciotti  chiedevo consigli a chi leggesse qualcosa di più forte, che contenga oltre ed altro.
> Conoscendola no horror,  no qualsiasi cosa abbia a che fare con sventramenti et simili


Mi associo a Simy, non c'è nulla di "sempliciotto" in un romanzo. Certo, ce ne saranno di quelli che meritano tale appellativo ma ci sono anche romanzi che ti lasciano qualcosa dentro e l'essere umano ha bisogno anche di emozioni, non solo di conoscenze.

Vediamo...

*Helen Hanff "84 Charing Cross"* - Descritto qualche post prima, era il mio consiglio del giorno.
*Luis Sepulveda "Il vecchio che leggeva romanzi d'amore"* - Storia delicata, non è un "mattone" all'aspetto (cerco di tener conto anche del fatto non legge abitualmente quindi scelgo volumi snelli).
*Tiziano Terzani "In Asia*" - Raccolta di vari scritti sui viaggi in Asia di Terzani, il libro che me lo ha fatto scoprire.
*Alessandro Baricco "Mr. Gwyn"* - Bellissima storia, anche questa molto delicata nello stile.
*Amara Lakhous "Scontro di civiltà per un ascensore a piazza Vittorio"* - Libro molto attuale che affronta il tema caldo dell'integrazione e di come una stessa storia cambi a seconda dell'osservatore.
*Daniel Keyes "Fiori per Algernon" *- Una storia su intelligenza ed umanità.
*Azar Nafisi "Leggere Lolita a Teheran"* - Romanzo autobiografico sull'amore per la lettura e l'insegnamento che offre anche uno spaccato di vita sotto un regime teocratico.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ah, non ti ho messo le trame, scusami... però non voglio rovinarti in caso il piacere della lettura, dovessi optare per un libro e di prendere gli altri per te.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Ah, non ti ho messo le trame, scusami... però non voglio rovinarti in caso il piacere della lettura, dovessi optare per un libro e di prendere gli altri per te.


La dimostrazione di quanto la lettura sia soggettiva??? 
hai citato "Terzani - In Asia"...ecco io non leggerò mai più alcun lubri di Terzani....ho letto solo "l'ultimo giro di giostra" e mi ha lasciato un'angoscia terribile!!
depennato dalla mia "wish list"


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> La dimostrazione di quanto la lettura sia soggettiva???
> hai citato "Terzani - In Asia"...ecco io non leggerò mai più alcun lubri di Terzani....ho letto solo "l'ultimo giro di giostra" e mi ha lasciato un'angoscia terribile!!
> depennato dalla mia "wish list"


Non è una questione di soggettività forse, sai? "Un ultimo giro di giostra" e "La fine è il mio inizio" sono i suoi ultimi due scritti, libri che ruotano attorno alla sua malattia. I precedenti scritti sono molto diversi e mostrano il Terzani giornalista ma soprattutto uomo. Un giornalista di sinistra capace di fare marcia indietro e criticare con obiettività nel momento in cui venne a galla la verità su Pol Pot ed i khmer rossi ("Fantasmi. Dispacci dalla Cambogia"), un giornalista che non cercava la notizia per plasmarla alla sua idea del mondo ma che andava oltre e cercava l'umanità.


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non è una questione di soggettività forse, sai? "Un ultimo giro di giostra" e "La fine è il mio inizio" sono i suoi ultimi due scritti, libri che ruotano attorno alla sua malattia. I precedenti scritti sono molto diversi e mostrano il Terzani giornalista ma soprattutto uomo. Un giornalista di sinistra capace di fare marcia indietro e criticare con obiettività nel momento in cui venne a galla la verità su Pol Pot ed i khmer rossi ("Fantasmi. Dispacci dalla Cambogia"), un giornalista che non cercava la notizia per plasmarla alla sua idea del mondo ma che andava oltre e cercava l'umanità.


mah forse è anche questo il motivo, forse è perchè l'ho letto in un periodo particolare della mia vita, ma non sono più riuscita ad avvicinarmi ai suoi libri


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...te l'ho chiesto scherzando e hai glissato...ora te lo chiedo seriamente: puoi cortesemente evitare di fare riferimenti di questo tipo qualunque cosa io scriva? grazie!


Sono citazioni letterarie no?


----------



## geko (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *L' ombra del vento - Ruiz Zafón Carlos
> 
> 
> *Una mattina del 1945 il proprietario di un modesto negozio di libri usati conduce il figlio undicenne, Daniel, nel cuore della città vecchia di Barcellona al Cimitero dei Libri Dimenticati, un luogo in cui migliaia di libri di cui il tempo ha cancellato il ricordo, vengono sottratti all'oblio. Qui Daniel entra in possesso del libro "maledetto" che cambierà il corso della sua vita, introducendolo in un labirinto di intrighi legati alla figura del suo autore e da tempo sepolti nell'anima oscura della città. Un romanzo in cui i bagliori di un passato inquietante si riverberano sul presente del giovane protagonista, in una Barcellona dalla duplice identità: quella ricca ed elegante degli ultimi splendori del Modernismo e quella cupa del dopoguerra.
> ...


Brava, è un bel consiglio. Mi era piaciuto... nonostante all'inizio fossi parecchio scettico.

Tra gli autori che mi sento di consigliare c'è il grandioso Palahniuk, anche se lo stile può sembrare un po' 'forte' e diretto, duro da digerire... Di certo 'Soffocare' non lo regalerei alla moglie di Ultimo/Claudio, ecco! 
Mi piace molto anche Diego Da Silva, ed uno dei miei scrittori preferiti è senza dubbio David Grossman. Bukowski, Amado e Miller sono già stati citati...


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

Frank McCourt
Italo Calvino
Gabriel Garcìa Màrquez


----------



## Flavia (28 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Frank McCourt
> Italo Calvino*
> Gabriel Garcìa Màrquez*


Adoro Màrquez ho letto tutto ciò che ha scritto
ciao Elena


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Adoro Màrquez ho letto tutto ciò che ha scritto
> ciao Elena


  
ciao Flavia


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *L' ombra del vento - Ruiz Zafón Carlos
> 
> 
> *Una mattina del 1945 il proprietario di un modesto negozio di libri usati conduce il figlio undicenne, Daniel, nel cuore della città vecchia di Barcellona al Cimitero dei Libri Dimenticati, un luogo in cui migliaia di libri di cui il tempo ha cancellato il ricordo, vengono sottratti all'oblio. Qui Daniel entra in possesso del libro "maledetto" che cambierà il corso della sua vita, introducendolo in un labirinto di intrighi legati alla figura del suo autore e da tempo sepolti nell'anima oscura della città. Un romanzo in cui i bagliori di un passato inquietante si riverberano sul presente del giovane protagonista, in una Barcellona dalla duplice identità: quella ricca ed elegante degli ultimi splendori del Modernismo e quella cupa del dopoguerra.
> ...


Ok sarà uno dei regali per il suo vicino compleanno. tua la colpa tua la conseguenza tue le parolaxxe se non gli piace :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok sarà uno dei regali per il suo vicino compleanno. tua la colpa tua la conseguenza tue le parolaxxe se non gli piace :rotfl:


mi assumo la responsabilità!


----------



## Flavia (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. un libro da regalare alla moglie ? consigli e trama please.


Donne che corrono coi lupi
Clarissa Pinkola Estès

Un bel libro, a me è piaciuto molto


----------



## melania (1 Marzo 2012)

*Stress*

Posso fare una domanda..timidamente....?
Vi è mai presa l'ansia?
Mi spiego. Amo leggere, è una delle cose che amo di più fare. Da ragazza, però, avevo molto più tempo. Oggi, tra lavoro, casa, figlio marito e varie, mi ritrovo spesso la sera che alla prima pagina mi addormento.
Anch'io ho una casa grande, ed è sommersa da libri e tutte quelle riviste mensili che non mi va di gettare perché non le ho finite.
Spesso mi capita di pensare che anche se vivessi due vite, non riuscirei a leggere tutto quello che vorrei, e questa cosa mi provoca un'ansia terribile..vi è mai capitato?
Ah..una cosa..un anno fa ho scoperto un genere che non conoscevo: il romanzo giallo ambientato in epoca antica.
Ho letto quasi tutta la lunghissima saga dell' autrice Danila Comastri Montanari, che scrive gialli ambientati nella Roma antica, credetemi bellissimi.


----------



## melania (1 Marzo 2012)

Il messaggio era venuto doppio


----------



## Konrad (1 Marzo 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda..timidamente....?
> Vi è mai presa l'ansia?
> Mi spiego. Amo leggere, è una delle cose che amo di più fare. Da ragazza, però, avevo molto più tempo. Oggi, tra lavoro, casa, figlio marito e varie, mi ritrovo spesso la sera che alla prima pagina mi addormento.
> Anch'io ho una casa grande, ed è sommersa da libri e tutte quelle riviste mensili che non mi va di gettare perché non le ho finite.
> ...


Ansia no, sarà che cerco di ritagliarmi degli spazi per la lettura, ad esempio evito di prendere la macchina per andare in ufficio, mi siedo sul bus e leggo per tutto il viaggio... però anche io so bene che non leggerò mai tutto quello che vorrei poter leggere né arriverò ad avere in casa tutti i libri che vorrei avere.
Comunque se vuoi abbinare amore per i libri ed ansia guardati l'episodio "Tempo di leggere" della serie TV "The Twilight Zone" (quella vecchia, in bianco e nero). Meraviglioso... e da incubo.


----------



## Konrad (6 Marzo 2012)

*Titolo:* "A volte ritorno" di John Niven (titolo originale "The second coming").
Non mi è mai capitato prima d'ora di consigliare un libro che sto ancora leggendo, di norma attendo l'ultima pagina... ma questo è assolutamente geniale! Dio, dopo aver dato una occhiata alla terra durante il Rinascimento, decide di prendersi una settimana di vacanza. Una settimana in Paradiso però equivale a qualche secolo sulla Terra ed al suo ritorno il grande capo scopre cosa siamo riusciti a combinare. L'unica soluzione è rimandare sulla terra Gesù ma i tempi sono diversi e fare proseliti parlando alle folle non funziona più... quindi JC ricorre alle sue abilità nel cantare e suonare la chitarra (affinate con Jimi Hendrix in Paradiso) e si iscrive ad un talent show televisivo per far giungere a tutti un semplice messaggio: "Siate buoni gli uni con gli altri". Il guaio è che sulla sua strada c'è un produttore capace di dare del filo da torcere a chiunque.


----------



## stellina (6 Marzo 2012)

il libro più bello che ho già riletto un paio di volte: *IZZO, marinai perduti*

_A bordo dell’Aldebaran, carretta del mare trattenuta all’ormeggio nel porto di Marsiglia a causa di grane burocratico/giudiziarie, sono rimasti il comandante libanese Abdul Aziz, il vice comandante greco Diamantis e il giovane marconista turco Nedim. L’attesa inoperosa aggredisce le coscienze travagliate dei marittimi così come le lamiere rugginose della nave in disarmo. Ciascuno dei tre, privato della possibilità di annegare le proprie frustrazioni nel Mediterraneo, si ritrova a pesare la propria vita e a misurarne il disperante fallimento. «È perché siamo a terra… Da troppo tempo. Ci cambia tutto. Non abbiamo più il mare di mezzo e di colpo scopriamo il vuoto. E la paura di tuffarci».Pagina dopo pagina, il desiderio di riscatto monta, travolgente, come l’onda vitale che li ha condotti sin lì. Non è possibile rinnegare il passato: significherebbe abbandonare quell’onda, la sola a dar loro una speranza di poter essere spinti in salvo. «Essere stati è una condizione per essere » afferma il comandante. Cresce la necessità di riscattare le rispettive esistenze governando quell’onda verso l’unica rotta possibile, che punta decisa sulle secche dei sospesi d’amore.I tre marittimi sono figli del Mediterraneo, anime accomunate da tradizioni, luoghi, porti, sogni, desideri frutto di culture similari, germogliate dalla stessa radice. Le loro esistenze rischiano il naufragio a Marsiglia, non nel mare in tempesta; le coscienze usurate, contrariamente alle navi, mal sopportano la bonaccia.Solo l’amore potrà dare un senso a tutto, perché, dice ancora Abdul Aziz parlando della propria donna: «Più belle di Céphée ne ho viste in tutti i porti del mondo… Ma lei… Quello che lei aveva negli occhi era solo per me ».In questa frase è racchiusa la forza e la grandezza di Izzo, il suo più profondo insegnamento: i sospesi della vita si pagano con un’unica valuta, l’amore; ciascuno ha quindi la possibilità di chiudere in attivo i conti con la propria esistenza; ciascuno avrà sempre un buon motivo per vivere, fino all’ultimo istante._


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2012)

Andrea Camilleri
_l nipote del Negus
_Italia degli anni 30, camicie nere, una vicenda che naturalmente si svolge in Sicilia
da leggere ( secondo me)


----------



## Flavia (13 Aprile 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda..timidamente....?
> Vi è mai presa l'ansia?
> Mi spiego. Amo leggere, è una delle cose che amo di più fare. Da ragazza, però, avevo molto più tempo. Oggi, tra lavoro, casa, figlio marito e varie, mi ritrovo spesso la sera che alla prima pagina mi addormento.
> Anch'io ho una casa grande, ed è sommersa da libri e tutte quelle riviste mensili che non mi va di gettare perché non le ho finite.
> ...


Ciao Melania,
ansia no, ma anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione, amo leggere ma non ho tempo troppi impegni come tutti del resto
mi porto il libro in borsa quando porto il cane al parco, e allora se riesco un venti minuti, mentre Ciccio gioca mi rilasso un poco anche io
purtroppo passo tanto tempo al pc (lavoro), quindi libri ne leggo pochi, ma ogni tanto faccio delle pause nel web, eccomi qui:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Andrea Camilleri
> _l nipote del Negus
> _Italia degli anni 30, camicie nere, una vicenda che naturalmente si svolge in Sicilia
> da leggere ( secondo me)


Bellissimo. Di Camilleri consiglio... tutto, ma in particolare L'intermittenza, non si svolge in sicilia e tutti i dialoghi sono completamente in italiano, lo dico perchè diverse persone a me hanno detto di non riuscire facilmente a leggere Camilleri a causa delle frasi in dialetto.


----------



## Flavia (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bellissimo. Di Camilleri consiglio... tutto, ma in particolare L'intermittenza, non si svolge in sicilia e tutti i dialoghi sono completamente in italiano, lo dico perchè diverse persone a me hanno detto di non riuscire facilmente a leggere Camilleri a causa delle frasi in dialetto.


prendo nota:up:


----------



## Flavia (16 Maggio 2012)

*Ken Follet*

Ken Follet
Il terzo gemello

se vi piacciono i thriller (ma questo libro lo è ben poco a mio avviso), una lettura piacevole per passare il tempo senza dover impegnare troppo la mente


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ken Follet
> Il terzo gemello
> 
> se vi piacciono i thriller (ma questo libro lo è ben poco a mio avviso), una lettura piacevole per passare il tempo senza dover impegnare troppo la mente


non mi piace Ken Follet....


----------



## Flavia (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi piace Ken Follet....


avevo aspettative diverse quando ho iniziato a leggere questo libro, come thriller, non mi è piaciuto 
la storia ruota attorno a loschi figuri , ai soldi e naturalmente al potere che ne deriva
ora voglio leggere un saggio


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> avevo aspettative diverse quando ho iniziato a leggere questo libro, come thriller, non mi è piaciuto
> la storia ruota attorno a loschi figuri , ai soldi e naturalmente al potere che ne deriva
> ora voglio leggere un saggio


che genere di saggio?


----------



## Flavia (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che genere di saggio?


attuale direi 
Soldi rubati
Nunzia Penelope

tu hai qualche titolo da consigliare?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> attuale direi
> Soldi rubati
> Nunzia Penelope
> 
> tu hai qualche titolo da consigliare?


mmhh ci penso un attimo! mi sto facendo il caffè-.... lo vuoi?


----------



## Flavia (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhh ci penso un attimo! mi sto facendo il caffè-.... lo vuoi?


grazie sei molto gentile, non dico mai di no a un buon caffè
ora porto a fare il giretto il cane, o meglio lui porterà a spasso me, sono distrutta questa sera:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie sei molto gentile, non dico mai di no a un buon caffè
> ora porto a fare il giretto il cane, o meglio lui porterà a spasso me, sono distrutta questa sera:unhappy:


io già fatto!
buona passeggiata!:smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi piace Ken Follet....


Beh dai "I pilastri della terra" merita ...


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh dai "I pilastri della terra" merita ...


non mi piace il suo modo di scrivere!
io i pilastri della terra l'ho letto in tedesco....pesanteeeeeeeee


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi piace il suo modo di scrivere!
> io i pilastri della terra l'ho letto in tedesco....pesanteeeeeeeee


Si anche te te le vai a cercare


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si anche te te le vai a cercare


c'hai ragione!


----------



## Flavia (17 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh dai "I pilastri della terra" merita ...


anche il seguito " mondo senza fine"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

In gioventu, adolescenza e prima maturità ho letto tonnellate di fantascienza (quella buona, non startrek) e divulgativi scientifici. Sono passato poi a qualcosa di fantasy, alle biografie, e finalmente al romanzo moderno.
Negli ultimi anni mi sono fagocitato Terzani, poi sono passato alla Fallaci intercalando con la Storia d'Italia del grande Indro.
Adesso sto facendo un po di "palestra d'Inglese".
Sono passato da Tom Clancy a Nick Hornby, poi ho sterzato su Wilde e Stevenson. Ultimo letto è Jeffrey Archer (Only time will tell" e mi ci sono incazzato perchè la seconda parte non è ancora publicata in economico. Ora ho cominciato "The Green Mile" di Stephen King, ma il mio scarsissimo Inglese qui si trova messo a dura prova. Resisto. L'importante è leggere! :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Maggio 2012)

Alla Feltrinelli ultimamente ho acquistato 4 volumi con tutta la produzione di racconti brevi di Philip K. Dick al modico prezzo di 6 Euro l'uno. Imperdibili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alla Feltrinelli ultimamente ho acquistato 4 volumi con tutta la produzione di racconti brevi di Philip K. Dick al modico prezzo di 6 Euro l'uno. Imperdibili.


...stanno svendendo tutto


----------



## Tubarao (17 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...stanno svendendo tutto


Hai ragione.

Anzi, ora che ci penso, dello stesso autore,a quel prezzo, non stanno vendendo solo raccolte dei suoi racconti brevi, ma proprio tutti i suoi romanzi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

La fantascienza è nata e cresciuta rigogliosa in un mondo nel quale vi erano tanto paure quanto speranze, e queste venivano mescolate con la voglia di fare  e la curiosità.
Oggi prevalgnono le paure, le speranze sono ridotte a falsi bisogni e voglia di fare e curiosità sono quasi solo un ricordo. La tv ha ucciso la fantasia.

Clarke, Bradbury, Dick, Heinlein, Van Vogt, Asimov, Simak, Brunner, Niven, Williamson, Campbell, Vinge, Leiber, De Camp. Grandi sognatori, grandi scienziati, grandi umanisti che piano piano vengono dimenticati.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

*Che ne pensate?*

Qualcuno ha letto " Libere sottomesse e felici?"
Adesso ho la pecola che la moglie vuole che le regali sto casso di libro.
Dice che piace molto alle mogli, ma fa incazzare i mariti.
Cosa rischio?

Non posso permettere che certe "ideologie" penetrino in casa mia.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Giugno 2012)

Ne ho scatoloni pieni di libri,ed anzi sarebbe ora di sistemarli per bene.
Se vi piace leggere qualcosa su Roma antica,non scrivono affatto male Alberto Angela ed Andrea Frediani.
Se volete farvi un regalo e comprare molto spendendo poco,fossi in voi investirei pochi euro nell'edizione economica de "Il pianeta degli Dei" di Zecharia Sitchin.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ne ho scatoloni pieni di libri,ed anzi sarebbe ora di sistemarli per bene.
> Se vi piace leggere qualcosa su Roma antica,non scrivono affatto male* Alberto Angel*a ed Andrea Frediani.
> Se volete farvi un regalo e comprare molto spendendo poco,fossi in voi investirei pochi euro nell'edizione economica de "Il pianeta degli Dei" di Zecharia Sitchin.


Concordo! 
:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Giugno 2012)

Sinceramente a me Sitchin ha stimolato la peristalsi, mentre ho trovato molto interessante "Impronte degli Dei" di Graham Hancock.
Per chi invece si interessa un po' di divulgazione scientifica una lettura interessante è "Dagli atomi al Cosmo" di Piero Bianucci. Un po' datato ma piacevole.
Uno dei migliori libri in assoluto, comunque, resta a mio avviso "Il Mattino dei Maghi" di Louis Pauwels e jacques Bergier. Letto e riletto milioni di volte.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sinceramente a me Sitchin ha stimolato la peristalsi,
> Questione di punti di vista....a me son piaciuti i libri di un uomo che poteva leggere delle tavolette d'argilla piene zeppe di cuneiformi,cosi' come io leggo un quotidiano.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti di quei professoroni universitari che l'han sempre osteggiato,mentre producevano CO2 e calore dietro le loro cattedre,sanno fare altrettanto.
> mentre ho trovato molto interessante "Impronte degli Dei" di Graham Hancock.


E' anche quello nel mucchio dei libri.....in Giappone quand'e' uscito e' stato per un bel po' il libro piu' venduto a livello nazionale....in Italia in quel periodo credo che l'indigeno medio fosse alla ricerca di qualche libro di barzellette mediocri,di qualche mediocre calciatore.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Allora Simy...ho scoperto che la moglie si è procurata i libri in questioni e dietro sto titolo che mi aveva detto c'è la trilogia...
Sta leggendo 50 sfumature di grigio, di nero...ecc.e.cc...

E sta iniziando a fare discorsi strani....

Simy...che cosa mi devo aspettare dopo che la moglie avrà letto sti libri?

E pensare che le avevo consigliato l'anomino vittoriano con il sottotitolo...la vita nascosta di tuo marito...ma non ha voluto saperne...


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora Simy...ho scoperto che la moglie si è procurata i libri in questioni e dietro sto titolo che mi aveva detto c'è la trilogia...
> Sta leggendo 50 sfumature di grigio, di nero...ecc.e.cc...
> 
> E sta iniziando a fare discorsi strani....
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

'zzi tuoi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2012)

lavori socialmente spiritosi
guadagnare con fantasia e senza internet


un libricino stupidino, ma simpatico


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Luglio 2012)

"Un cappello pieno di ciliege" ultima opera della Fallaci. Meraviglioso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' anche quello nel mucchio dei libri.....in Giappone quand'e' uscito e' stato per un bel po' il libro piu' venduto a livello nazionale....in Italia in quel periodo credo che l'indigeno medio fosse alla ricerca di qualche libro di barzellette mediocri,di qualche mediocre calciatore.


Procurati "Il Mattino dei Maghi", poi mi dici cosa ne pensi


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Non ho letto il romanzo*

ma il film svedese tratto dal romanzo Lasciami entrare è veramente bellissimo :smile:


Konrad ha detto:


> Come promesso ecco un bel thread dedicato alla prosa. Sia come "consigli di lettura" per chi ama leggere che magari come idee/spunti per un regalo o, perchè no, per chi cerchi un punto di partenza per una conversazione con la propria metà dopo che i silenzi si sono fatti troppo frequenti.
> Premetto che potrei non leggere i consigli di tutti perchè quando si tratta di libri ho le mani bucate e la casa talmente piena di volumi da dover a breve vagliare l'ipotesi di riporli nelle credenze in cucina buttando piatti e cibarie.
> 
> *John Ajvide Lindqvist - "Lasciami entrare" e "L'estate dei morti viventi"
> *Perchè: Sotto la patina di libri horror Lindqvist affronta temi ben diversi. Amicizia, amore, perdita, le meccaniche dei sentimenti umani vengono messe a nudo tramite l'introduzione di un elemento fantastico che al contempo si dissocia dagli stereotipi, cinematografici e non. So che è stato definito "lo Stephen King svedese" ma in realtà con Stephen King (e parliamo del King "maturo", non dello scrittore che era agli inizi) ha in comune solo la capacità, sebbene per stile e metodo ben differente nella sua applicazione, di introdurci nelle vite dei protagonisti che a loro volta vengono posti di fronte a situazioni fuori dal comune.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Ma Hank Chinaski*



Konrad ha detto:


> Come Bukowski, una scrittura viscerale e graffiante senza falsi buonismi. Leggerlo ti fa sentire la verità delle sue parole e della sua vita. Puoi condividere il suo modo d'essere o meno ma non puoi pensare, neanche per un attimo, che non sia sincero.
> E poi... credo che ogni vita in realtà sia un romanzo ma pochi sono capaci di trasporla a tal punto.


è dotato di uno spirito caustico e di un'autoironia che Miller sembra non possedere.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Sono stato spesso*



Flavia ha detto:


> Donne che corrono coi lupi
> Clarissa Pinkola Estès
> 
> Un bel libro, a me è piaciuto molto


tentato di prenderlo perché il titolo mi sembra bellissimo, poi ho desistito perché il tema mi sembrava più adatto ad un pubblico femminile. Ma ripensandoci non è necessariamente così. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Hornby*

è l'Autore che meglio coniuga musica e narrativa.  L'adoro, soprattutto Alta Fedeltà, Un ragazzo e 31 canzoni


Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> In gioventu, adolescenza e prima maturità ho letto tonnellate di fantascienza (quella buona, non startrek) e divulgativi scientifici. Sono passato poi a qualcosa di fantasy, alle biografie, e finalmente al romanzo moderno.
> Negli ultimi anni mi sono fagocitato Terzani, poi sono passato alla Fallaci intercalando con la Storia d'Italia del grande Indro.
> Adesso sto facendo un po di "palestra d'Inglese".
> Sono passato da Tom Clancy a Nick Hornby, poi ho sterzato su Wilde e Stevenson. Ultimo letto è Jeffrey Archer (Only time will tell" e mi ci sono incazzato perchè la seconda parte non è ancora publicata in economico. Ora ho cominciato "The Green Mile" di Stephen King, ma il mio scarsissimo Inglese qui si trova messo a dura prova. Resisto. L'importante è leggere! :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Dick è immenso*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Alla Feltrinelli ultimamente ho acquistato 4 volumi con tutta la produzione di racconti brevi di Philip K. Dick al modico prezzo di 6 Euro l'uno. Imperdibili.


Ed anche tu che lo leggi sei un grande


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> è l'Autore che meglio coniuga musica e narrativa.  L'adoro, soprattutto Alta Fedeltà, Un ragazzo e 31 canzoni


Boh, sarò troppo vecchio, e quel po' di slang londinese forse mi ha reso più difficile apprezzare l'opera, ma a me non è che abbia fatto un grande effetto High Fidelity. Si, caruccio, ma niente di che.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ed anche tu che lo leggi sei un grande


I racconti brevi di Dick, Heinlein e Bradbury sono qualcosa di assolutamente imperdibile.

Ho scoperto giusto ieri che Bradbury è morto proprio il 5 Giugno scorso. Una grande perdita.


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> tentato di prenderlo perché il titolo mi sembra bellissimo, poi ho desistito perché il tema mi sembrava più adatto ad un pubblico femminile. Ma ripensandoci non è necessariamente così. :smile:


è un libro che a me è piaciuto molto
non farei però una distinzione di pubblico per quanto ne riguarda la lettura


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è un libro che a me è piaciuto molto
> non farei però una distinzione di pubblico per quanto ne riguarda la lettura


me l'hanno consigliato...ma non so perchè non mi ispira! ---
magari un giorno lo comprerò


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> me l'hanno consigliato...ma non so perchè non mi ispira! ---
> magari un giorno lo comprerò


bello ne vale la pena secondo me
se non sei convinta prendilo in prestito in biblio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> bello ne vale la pena secondo me
> se non sei convinta prendilo in prestito in biblio


Ci ho provato a prendere i libri in biblioteca ma........

Cacchio, i libri sono qualcosa di..... personale. Un libro nella mia libreria è qualcosa di MIO, soggetto ad essere prestato solo rarissssssssssimamente. E poi, cacchio, la soddisfazione di AVERLO, di sentire il profumo delle pagine nuove di trinca.......
Oppure ancora, dato che io adoro i libri vecchi, poterci frugare dentro alla ricerca di un segnalibro con qualche scarabocchio del precedente proprietario, un foglietto di appunti, un fiore secco o altro chissà cosa........
No, io i libri li devo comprare.
O rubare :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ci ho provato a prendere i libri in biblioteca ma........
> 
> Cacchio, i libri sono qualcosa di..... personale. Un libro nella mia libreria è qualcosa di MIO, soggetto ad essere prestato solo rarissssssssssimamente. E poi, cacchio, la soddisfazione di AVERLO, di sentire il profumo delle pagine nuove di trinca.......
> Oppure ancora, dato che io adoro i libri vecchi, poterci frugare dentro alla ricerca di un segnalibro con qualche scarabocchio del precedente proprietario, un foglietto di appunti, un fiore secco o altro chissà cosa........
> ...


lo so hai ragione, purtroppo però....taglia taglia.....:girlcry:
un libro è un oggetto prezioso
mi piace poterli avere, adoro sottolineare (rigorosamente a matita) i passaggi che più mi colpiscono
sotto i portici c'è una bellissima bancarella che vende libri usati, quando mi capita di passarci davanti lo faccio con il para-occhi:mrgreen:
riguardo ai libri vecchi: quando trovo delle scritte, ne faccio una perizia calligrafica e mi piace immaginare la persona che lo possedeva prima di me


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

Io ormai da anni uso come segnalibri i biglietti di treno, aereo e metropolitana. Uno che dovesse prendere la mia raccolta di libri potrebbe ricostruire lo storico dei miei viaggi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

Io ogni tanto mi infilo in un mercatino dell'usato, e frugo tra i libri vecchi. Mi sono portato a casa dei manuali di meccanica degli anni '30 per 3.50 euro l'uno! Perfetti! Ho un "manuale della segretaria" del 1937 che è uno spettacolo, anche quello pagato una cazzata, e diverse altre chicche :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ormai da anni uso come segnalibri i biglietti di treno, aereo e metropolitana. Uno che dovesse prendere la mia raccolta di libri potrebbe ricostruire lo storico dei miei viaggi! :mrgreen:


molto carina questa cosa, potresti scrivere un libro: i libri nei miei viaggi:mrgreen:



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto mi infilo in un mercatino dell'usato, e frugo tra i libri vecchi. Mi sono portato a casa dei manuali di meccanica degli anni '30 per 3.50 euro l'uno! Perfetti! Ho un "manuale della segretaria" del 1937 che è uno spettacolo, anche quello pagato una cazzata, e diverse altre chicche :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:
qualcuna di quest chicche le posseggo anch'io, troppo belli i libri antichi, sia per il modo in cui sono rilegati (oggi ce li sognamo) e sia per la modalità di scrittura


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ci ho provato a prendere i libri in biblioteca ma........
> 
> Cacchio, i libri sono qualcosa di..... personale. Un libro nella mia libreria è qualcosa di MIO, soggetto ad essere prestato solo rarissssssssssimamente. E poi, cacchio, la soddisfazione di AVERLO, di sentire il profumo delle pagine nuove di trinca.......
> Oppure ancora, dato che io adoro i libri vecchi, poterci frugare dentro alla ricerca di un segnalibro con qualche scarabocchio del precedente proprietario, un foglietto di appunti, un fiore secco o altro chissà cosa........
> ...


Quoto! la penso esattamente come te!


----------



## Hellseven (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ci ho provato a prendere i libri in biblioteca ma........
> 
> *Cacchio, i libri sono qualcosa di..... personale. Un libro nella mia libreria è qualcosa di MIO, soggetto ad essere prestato solo rarissssssssssimamente. E poi, cacchio, la soddisfazione di AVERLO, di sentire il profumo delle pagine nuove di trinca.......
> Oppure ancora, dato che io adoro i libri vecchi, poterci frugare dentro alla ricerca di un segnalibro con qualche scarabocchio del precedente proprietario, un foglietto di appunti, un fiore secco o altro chissà cosa........
> ...


Suppongo che gli ebooks, Kindle e via discorrendo ti facciano orrore. Io ero contrario anche per i miei ragazzi perché ritengo anche io che il libro deve essere di carta ecc. ecc. però ho notato che usando questa roba digitale leggono di più e più volentieri. Chissà, forse c'è spazio per entrambi questi universi


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> *Suppongo che gli ebooks, Kindle e via discorrendo ti facciano orrore*. Io ero contrario anche per i miei ragazzi perché ritengo anche io che il libro deve essere di carta ecc. ecc. però ho notato che usando questa roba digitale leggono di più e più volentieri. Chissà, forse c'è spazio per entrambi questi universi


:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ci ho provato a prendere i libri in biblioteca ma........
> 
> Cacchio, i libri sono qualcosa di..... personale. Un libro nella mia libreria è qualcosa di MIO, soggetto ad essere prestato solo rarissssssssssimamente. E poi, cacchio, la soddisfazione di AVERLO, di sentire il profumo delle pagine nuove di trinca.......
> Oppure ancora, dato che io adoro i libri vecchi, poterci frugare dentro alla ricerca di un segnalibro con qualche scarabocchio del precedente proprietario, un foglietto di appunti, un fiore secco o altro chissà cosa........
> ...


ti quoto tutto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


io invece ci stavo facendo un pensiero...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io invece ci stavo facendo un pensiero...


:ira:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io invece ci stavo facendo un pensiero...


siamo in due ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:


'spetta: io vado in ferie con la borsa dei libri, borsa apposita. E ho il mio metodo: 2 libri leggerissimi, 2 romanzi che mi intrigano, 1 saggio... più qualche titolo che mi ha colpito. A volte questi libri li leggo una volta sola... pessimo indizio. e a casa comincio ad avere problemi di spazio... anche mia figlia contribuisce alla biblioteca. Se invece mi prendo il tablet...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'spetta: io vado in ferie con la borsa dei libri, borsa apposita. E ho il mio metodo: 2 libri leggerissimi, 2 romanzi che mi intrigano, 1 saggio... più qualche titolo che mi ha colpito. A volte questi libri li leggo una volta sola... pessimo indizio. e* a casa comincio ad avere problemi di spazio*... anche mia figlia contribuisce alla biblioteca. Se invece mi prendo il tablet...



questo lo capisco..... però perdi la magia del libro...della biblioteca...


----------



## Hellseven (2 Agosto 2012)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> questo lo capisco..... però perdi la magia del libro...della biblioteca...


ma magari esiste anche da una possibile magia del Kindle che compensa: non avendolo provato non posso dire né che sia vero e neppure che non lo sia.
Tu probabilmente sei molto più giovane di me, ma ricordi che shock il passaggio dal vinile al cd?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo lo capisco..... però perdi la magia del libro...della biblioteca...


vero. ma una cosa non esclude l'altra: mi prendo il tablet e ci carico dei libri che prendo come esperimento... ma anche libri che ho e che vorrei rileggere... e mi porto dietro solo quello.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ma magari esiste anche da una possibile magia del Kindle che compensa: non avendolo provato non posso dire né che sia vero e neppure che non lo sia.
> Tu probabilmente sei molto più giovane di me, ma* ricordi che shock il passaggio dal vinile al cd*?


no...il vinile era già estinto!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no ti spiego...sono titubante per il semplice fatto che ho provato a leggere dei libri sul pc e dopo un po mi annoio non mi piace...mentre con il carteceo sono capace di fare mattina...di mettermi li e arrivare fino alla fine senza staccare!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Suppongo che gli ebooks, Kindle e via discorrendo ti facciano orrore. Io ero contrario anche per i miei ragazzi perché ritengo anche io che il libro deve essere di carta ecc. ecc. però ho notato che usando questa roba digitale leggono di più e più volentieri. Chissà, forse c'è spazio per entrambi questi universi


Penso che la soluzione sia semplice: 
noi abbiamo qualcosa di cui essere nostalgici, i nostri ragazzi no.
Certo mi fa un po' paura pensare a tutto lo scibile umano relegato un domani in un formato che se dovesse scomparire l'energia elettrica sarebbe del tutto perso.
Mi trovo ora in un periodo di totale conflitto generazionale con mio figlio, e mi sto rendendo conto che le mie paure nei confronti del suo futuro sono in realtà nei confronti del mio. Lui avrà la sua vita, bisogna farsene una ragione.

A parte che, purtroppo, non sono mai riuscito a far leggere nulla a quel testone, se non le storie di Geronimo Stilton quando era più piccolo. Ora a 15 anni è del tutto inaccessibile.


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ma magari esiste anche da una possibile magia del Kindle che compensa: non avendolo provato non posso dire né che sia vero e neppure che non lo sia.
> Tu probabilmente sei molto più giovane di me, ma* ricordi che shock il passaggio dal vinile al cd*?


il vinile ha un fascino particolare, ne ho una piccola collezione, solo che ho il piatto dello stero rotto e non trovo nessuno che me lo ripari!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Agosto 2012)

*Il vinile è di nuovo in circolazione*



Flavia ha detto:


> il vinile ha un fascino particolare, ne ho una piccola collezione, solo che ho il piatto dello stero rotto e non trovo nessuno che me lo ripari!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


ed è più vivo che mai (forse anche troppo di moda .....).
Ti suggerisco di scrivere alla casa produttrice del tuo piatto e chiedere se possono ripararlo.
 Con me la Thorens l'ha fatto. Ho pagato non poco, spedizione in germania inclusa, ma ne è valsa la pena.
I piatti a trazione meccanica vecchi sono molto ricercati per cui non ti consiglo di disfartene e comprarne uno nuovo


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto mi infilo in un mercatino dell'usato, e frugo tra i libri vecchi. Mi sono portato a casa dei manuali di meccanica degli anni '30 per 3.50 euro l'uno! Perfetti! Ho un "manuale della segretaria" del 1937 che è uno spettacolo, anche quello pagato una cazzata, e diverse altre chicche :mrgreen:


Ah, che cosa fantastica!
Immagino che tu ti riferisca ai favolosi mauali Hoepli, ne furono stampati davvero per ogni argomento e certi sono ricercatissimi!
Anch'io ho il privilegio di possederne alcuni e devo dire che, per bellezza e ricchezza espositiva, nessun manuale moderno può competere!
Mi ricordo che in uno di questi, di metallografia credo, trovai un diagramma ferro-carbonio talmente preciso che citava anche il campo di esistenza della ferrite-beta (una forma della ferrite che viene bellamente trascurata anche nei manuali universitari moderni) e all'esame feci un figurone citandola al professorone di metallurgia, ah che meraviglia!

Per quanto riguarda i libri antichi, beh ragazzi, sfondate una porta aperta, sono assolutamente imparagonabili per cura e qualità sia della carta e della legatura oltrechè del contenuto.
C'è da dire che fino a relativamente pochi anni addietro il libro era un bene di lusso, poco diffuso ed anche molto costoso.
Nel cinquecento un tomo poteva costare anche come un piccolo podere, nei seicento come un paio di cavalli buoni e nel settecento non sarebbe bastato il salario annuale di un bracciante per comprarne uno...
Facile quindi capire perchè possiamo ancora sfogliare un robustissimo libro con quasi cinque secoli sul groppone mentre tanti libri del perido autarchico ci si sbriciolano fra le mani appena li tocchiamo, in principio infatti la carta era fatta con stracci pestati, dalle fibre lunghissime e incollati con colle animali dal pH neutro e le legature erano effettuate con fili di lino o canapa, ricoperte di pelle o pergamena allumata, poi, sul finire dell'800, si iniziò a produrre la carta chimica, sbiancando la lignina, che purtroppo ridiventa presto color del legno e perde drammaticamente le sue caratteristiche meccaniche, le legature dientano poi povere brossure...

Io qualche bel volumetto dal sedicesimo secolo in avanti l'ho messo in libreria e, disastri naturali o stupidità umana permettendo, spero che saranno leggibili e letti anche da chi verrà dopo di me.

Ovviamente, in puro stile vintage, ho anche qualche grazioso vinile, da ascoltare rigorosamente con giradischi degli anni '50 e amplificazione a valvole...

Piaceri impagabili!

Ovviamente sto guardando in giro alla ricerca di un buon ebook reader con mp3 player integrato...
Per potermene lamentare.


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, che cosa fantastica!
> Immagino che tu ti riferisca ai favolosi mauali Hoepli, ne furono stampati davvero per ogni argomento e certi sono ricercatissimi!
> Anch'io ho il privilegio di possederne alcuni e devo dire che, per bellezza e ricchezza espositiva, nessun manuale moderno può competere!
> Mi ricordo che in uno di questi, di metallografia credo, trovai un diagramma ferro-carbonio talmente preciso che citava anche il campo di esistenza della ferrite-beta (una forma della ferrite che viene bellamente trascurata anche nei manuali universitari moderni) e all'esame feci un figurone citandola al professorone di metallurgia, ah che meraviglia!
> ...


:up:
dotto Rabarbaro hai letto Imprimatur?


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> dotto Rabarbaro hai letto Imprimatur?


Mah, più che Dotto mi sento Pisolo...
Comunque, no, non mi pare di averlo letto.
Chi è l'autore? Me lo consigli come lettura estiva?


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mah, più che Dotto mi sento Pisolo...
> Comunque, no, non mi pare di averlo letto.
> Chi è l'autore? Me lo consigli come lettura estiva?


peccato mi sarebbe piaciuto un altro parere
gli autori sono Monaldi e Sorti
è un libro all'indice, che ha avuto un grande successo al di fuori dei confini italiani ( chissà perchè!!!!)
credo che attualmente Hoepli lo stia ristampando
non conosco bene il periodo in cui è ambientata la vicenda
insomma si te lo consiglio


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> peccato mi sarebbe piaciuto un altro parere
> gli autori sono Monaldi e Sorti
> è un libro all'indice, che ha avuto un grande successo al di fuori dei confini italiani ( chissà perchè!!!!)
> credo che attualmente Hoepli lo stia ristampando
> ...


Mi sono appena letto qualche recensioncina inglese: non sembra male!

Ti ringrazio per il consiglio e lo metterò sulla mia wishing list estiva!


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi sono appena letto qualche recensioncina inglese: non sembra male!
> 
> Ti ringrazio per il consiglio e lo metterò sulla mia wishing list estiva!


ok, poi mi fai sapere cosa ne pensi
però mi raccomando non leggero con un ebook


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, poi mi fai sapere cosa ne pensi
> però mi raccomando non leggero con un ebook


Ok, vedo se c'è l'audilibro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2012)

*Il conto delle minne*

di Torregrossa Giuseppina. Una scrittrice che a me piace moltissimo, dalla sicilia porta nei suoi libri la poesia ,la passione e l'ironia. Mi sono riproposta di leggere tutti i suoi libri, sono al secondo, vi farò sapere.


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di Torregrossa Giuseppina. Una scrittrice che a me piace moltissimo, dalla sicilia porta nei suoi libri la poesia ,la passione e l'ironia. Mi sono riproposta di leggere tutti i suoi libri, sono al secondo, vi farò sapere.


:up:
aggiudicato
stavo cercando nuovi autori italiani
Lei non l'ho mai sentita nominare
ma mi fido del tuo giudizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> aggiudicato
> stavo cercando nuovi autori italiani
> Lei non l'ho mai sentita nominare
> ma mi fido del tuo giudizio


Dimmi se ti è piaciuto, ne ho letto un altro... Manna e miele, ferro e fuoco. Adesso sto leggendo Appennino di sangue, di Francesco Guccini e Loriano Macchiavelli, è un giallo, mi sembra veramente bello. Bravo Francescone.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dimmi se ti è piaciuto, ne ho letto un altro... Manna e miele, ferro e fuoco. Adesso sto leggendo Appennino di sangue, di *Francesco Guccini* e Loriano Macchiavelli, è un giallo, mi sembra veramente bello. Bravo Francescone.


Ahia.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahia.


perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè?


Perchè se scrive come canta immagino cosa sia venuto fuori.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè se scrive come canta immagino cosa sia venuto fuori.


guccini è uno scrittore raffinato ed una persona di un'intelligenza ed ironia rare


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guccini è uno scrittore raffinato ed una persona di un'intelligenza ed ironia rare


Si si.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè se scrive come canta immagino cosa sia venuto fuori.


bè non è detto.... anche a Faletti non davo un soldo di fiducia e invece


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non è detto.... anche a Faletti non davo un soldo di fiducia e invece


Io Faletti non l'ho mai letto, ma per assurdo mi darebbe (mi da) molta più fiducia come scrittore che non Guccini. Che poi magari, spero anzi, che l'abbia aiutato l'altro.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non è detto.... anche a Faletti non davo un soldo di fiducia e invece


li ho letti tutti.godibili


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> li ho letti tutti.godibili


li ho letti anche io...non tutti però!

il mio preferito resta sempre "io uccido"


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> li ho letti anche io...non tutti però!
> 
> il mio preferito resta sempre "io uccido"


a me è piaciuto molto anche _niente di vero tranne gli occhi_


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto molto anche _niente di vero tranne gli occhi_


Si, anche quello molto bello...ma molto più "fantasioso" sulla storia. 
io uccido era più reale.


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dimmi se ti è piaciuto, ne ho letto un altro... Manna e miele, ferro e fuoco. Adesso sto leggendo Appennino di sangue, di Francesco Guccini e Loriano Macchiavelli, è un giallo, mi sembra veramente bello. Bravo Francescone.


appena possibile passo in biblio
purtroppo in questo periodo 
i libri li leggo solo così :unhappy:
comunque mi sembra interessante
anche il libro di francesco:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2012)

Mi mancano da morire...a loro...il forum sarebbe piaciuto da matti...me lo sento....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Le dieci massime di Fruttero e Lucentini

 1. TUTTA COLPA DEL PROGRESSO. «Poco interessanti catene di cause ed effetti terapeutici, dietetici, sociali, politici, tecnologici spiegano l'esponenziale proliferazione della bêtise. Figlia del progresso, dell'idea di progresso, essa non poteva che espandersi in tutte le direzioni, contagiare tutte le classi, prendere il sopravvento in tutti i rami dell'umana attività. È stato grazie al progresso che il contenibile stolto dell'antichità si è tramutato nel prevalente cretino contemporaneo, personaggio a mortalità bassissima la cui forza è dunque in primo luogo brutalmente numerica; ma una società ch'egli si compiace di chiamare 'molto complessa' gli ha aperto infiniti interstizi, crepe, fessure orizzontali e verticali, a destra come a sinistra, gli ha procurato innumeri poltrone, sedie, sgabelli, telefoni, gli ha messo a disposizione clamorose tribune, inaudite moltitudini di seguaci e molto denaro. Gli ha insomma moltiplicato prodigiosamente le occasioni per agire, intervenire, parlare, esprimersi, manifestarsi, in una parola (a lui cara) per realizzarsi».


2. L'INVINCIBILE INCONSAPEVOLEZZA. «Sconfiggerlo (il cretino, ndr) è ovviamente impossibile. Odiarlo è inutile. Dileggio, sarcasmo, ironia non scalfiscono le sue cotte d'inconsapevolezza, le sue impavide autoassoluzioni; e comunque il riso gli appare a priori sospetto, sconveniente, inferiore, anche quando - agghiacciante fenomeno - vi si abbandona egli stesso».


3. «IL GHIGNO DEL DELIRIO». «Il cretino è imperturbabile, la sua forza vincente sta nel fatto di non sapere di essere tale, di non vedersi né mai dubitare di sé. Colpito dalle lance nostre o dei pochi altri ostinati partecipanti alla giostra, non cadrà mai dal palo, girerà su se stesso all'infinito svelando per un istante rotatorio il ghigno del delirio, della follia».


4. ALLERGIA AL DOVERE. «Tranne forse gli animali delle favole di La Fontaine, nessuno è mai stato bravo come gl'italiani nell'arte d'inventare nobili pretesti per eludere i propri doveri e fare i propri comodi».


5. I SETTE VIZI CAPITALI. «Un mendicante tende la mano. L'avaro non gli dà niente, perché cento lire sono sempre cento lire. Il superbo passa senza nemmeno vederlo. L'iracondo se lo toglie dai piedi con un'imprecazione. Il lussurioso non può certo far aspettare la bella Lalage, né il goloso può lasciar scuocere il prelibato risotto, né l'invidioso commuoversi per chi vive libero, senza responsabilità e senza pagare le tasse. L'accidioso si allontana senza fretta né rimorsi, ci penserà qualche altra anima buona».


6. MODERNITÀ IN BOTTIGLIA. «Adesso che tutti sono diventati amici dell'effimero, fidanzati del frivolo, sposi del fatuo e del superfluo, ci sentiremo dire che Shirley Temple fu più importante di Virgina Woolf [...]. Oggi uno è tenuto a vergognarsi se non gliene frega nulla dei fumetti, se trova ridicola la recitazione di Humphrey Bogart, se preferisce visitare la galleria Borghese anziché la grande mostra dedicata alla bottiglia nella pubblicità».


7. ABBASSO LA DEMOCRAZIA. «Mille turisti in un chiostro significano in pratica l'annullamento del chiostro. Cento turisti davanti a un Caravaggio equivalgono alla soppressione del Caravaggio. Perduta è la concentrazione, perduto quel lento approccio contemplatico, quel girare attorno, quell'inclinare la testa[...]. È un test durissimo per chi si crede tollerante, democratico».


8. LIBERA CHIAPPA. «Cadono i reggipetti ad Alassio e Varigotti, a Finale come le 'quote strappate al nemico' nella Guerra '15-18. [...]. Le ultime resistenze stanno liquefacendosi. La foglia di fico sta per crollare definitivamente. Il nudo integrale è vicino: libera chiappa in libero Stato».


9. AL GULAG, AL GULAG! «A volte ci tenta l'idea della maniera forte. Un elenco di cliché assolutamente vietati, di frasi fatte che comportino il licenziamento in tronco, l'esilio, il confino, i lavori forzati. Ci scoraggia il pensiero che già dopo un mese sarebbe tutto un gulag, dalle Alpi alla Sicilia».


10. LA LAGNA DI DONNA. «Il difetto delle donne non è il cretinismo, è la lagna».


----------



## Hellseven (28 Novembre 2012)

E' stato ristampato, finalmente.
Non vorrei apparire come il tipo presuntuoso che si arroga il diritto di consigliare letture, ma, credetemi perché lo dico col cuore in mano .... CAPOLAVORO duro come l'acciaio e impietoso come la morte. Per quel che costa, vale mille e mille volte (al cubo) di più ...


----------



## Dolunay (11 Gennaio 2013)

Leggendo in giro ho trovato questa discussione....bellissima!

Adoro leggere e leggo tutto. Grazie per qualche suggerimento che ho colto.


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2013)

L'eleganza del riccio
Muriel Barbery


l'ho letto per la seconda volta
splendido

​Mi dico che forse in fondo, la vita è così: molta disperazione, ma anche qualche istante di bellezza dove il tempo non è più lo stesso. È come se le note musicali creassero una specie di parentesi temporale, una sospensione, un altrove in questo luogo... un sempre nel mai. Si, proprio così, un sempre nel mai.​


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6732


torno giovane!
da piccola avevo anche io i lego


----------

